# Jimmy Brings to supplement my ubereats hourly nut?



## Ahchaa (May 1, 2019)

Anyone from eastern states done a few deliveries with Jimmy Brings?

Getting Responsible service alcohol certificate my be too expensive to consider.

Smokes and beer from bws can't be too bad when they shut doors at 830pm and last delivery would be at 9

Any thoughts or experiences?


----------

